# Jeffs Werkstatt Acrylic Jett



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Has anyone got any experience in this? I like to know how easy it is to use, what the finish is like, how long it lasts and where to get it from?

Any help appreciated along with any piccies.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Has anyone got any experience in this? I like to know how easy it is to use, what the finish is like, how long it lasts and where to get it from?
> 
> Any help appreciated along with any piccies.


I use this on my car.

I would say it is very easy to apply simply spray on, allow to haze and wipe off - if you leave it too long and find it hard to apply use a little of the Werkstat Glos to help remove the residue

I think on a freshly clayed car it adds some real depth and shine to the car - not as "warm" as wax but definitely gets :thumb::thumb::thumb: from me

buy it from polishedbliss - top service too!

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-acrylic-jett-trigger-protect.html
I'll post a link to my car in a minute

CM


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

This is the link to my car with a couple of coats of the Werkstat acrylic on

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91161


----------



## wfedwar (Dec 21, 2008)

This is by far my favorite sealant. The trigger version is spray on, wipe off. More or less like a quick detailer, but it's a long-lasting sealant. The regular version is applied and buffed off, which is a little more work, but the bottle will last longer because it's a little more concentrated. I definitely recommend starting out with Prime (Strong is my favorite).


----------



## 08SHELBYGT500KR (Jan 22, 2009)

wfedwar said:


> This is by far my favorite sealant. The trigger version is spray on, wipe off. More or less like a quick detailer, but it's a long-lasting sealant. The regular version is applied and buffed off, which is a little more work, but the bottle will last longer because it's a little more concentrated. I definitely recommend starting out with Prime (Strong is my favorite).


I tried this and it is just awful to remove if left on to long, like 15 minutes, it must be removed with their spray. It is a good product but others out there blow it away, Z2PRO, Wolfgang, on and on.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

you only want the Trigger version - then its like applying a QD. Simply spray on, wipe over and buff off. Can also be layered with 30 mins betwen layers.

Pretty durable stuff for a spray product. A couple of layers will certainly give you a couple of months, and it looks great. Use it over Prime Acrylic for best results and the Glos (QD) adds protection as well.

No way Z-2 blows it away IMHO. They look a little different, and I'd be confident 1 layer of Z-2 would outlast AJT, but the ease/speed of use of AJT means it has a big advantage. If Z-2 came in a spray on product with the same ease of use then AJT would be a little outclassed


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I agree with the no way Z2 blows it away comment.

I use AJT and Z2 as my chosen to sealants, the ease of use of the AJT puts it in another league to the Zaino, but as said layer for layer the Zaino is probably more durable.

Thing is I can easily get 3 layers of the AJT on the car in the time it would take me to do one of Z2. In the same token despite the later being more durable, 3 layers of AJT will see my daily driver through winter and look good to, be it not quite the same look.

Both AJT and Zaino will always have a place on my shelf.

Some pics on Black - http://www.richtreen.co.uk/images/winter182/


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I never really considered Z2 tbh, when I choose to buy it'll come down to a toss of a coin I think. However when my leather cleaner runs dry I'll def give Z10 ago. Bargain at less than £10.

PS. Just read that'll it'l need to be used with ZFX, which needs to mixed, etc, etc seems like hard work, so maybe not.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

08SHELBYGT500KR said:


> I tried this and it is just awful to remove if left on to long, like 15 minutes, it must be removed with their spray. It is a good product but others out there blow it away, Z2PRO, Wolfgang, on and on.


But why would you leave it on too long anyway? 
The best sealant you can buy & yes I have tried most of them


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm using it on my Glacier white Renaultsport Megane and think it's awesome stuff.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=98413

I've got 4 layers on mine at the moment and find using the AJT a doddle, as easy as using a quick detailer. Just spray onto a panel and buff straight off.....


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Lots of example piccies (slideshows) on different colours here...

Light metallics - http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/car-care-advice-faq.html#4.2

Mid-tone metallics - http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/car-care-advice-faq.html#4.4

Solid dark colours - http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/car-care-advice-faq.html#4.5

:thumb:


----------



## wfedwar (Dec 21, 2008)

I have Zaino, Werkstat, Klasse, Duragloss, etc. My favorite is Werkstat. I have no idea why someone would leave it on for 15 minutes, when it's a wipe on/wipe off product. Any product can be hard to use when you don't use it right. Zaino is good stuff, but Werkstat is definitely my choice.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey guys , I just had aquick search in my usual places for more Jeffs Werkstat but they no longer seem to supply it. I love my Jeffs and the different uses / colours etc. Where in the uk can I get it. I do have carlack68 which I understand is similar . Or is it the same ? Many thanks, Mike.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Werkstat no longer sold in the UK, AFAIK. Have a read of this by way of explanation / clarification.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Brilliant , I have a lot of carlack products and I recall my last purchase of werkstat reading 68 is similar . Nice line up of products I will be buying for sure .


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I recently came across the same issue as my Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger is nearly gone, if you go down the Carlack route and water down the sealant to make it sprayable please report back you get on it.

I started a thread asking for some alternatives to the AJT and have started using the very popular on here Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer after every wash which I am very happy with when it is mixed 50/50 with Adams QD.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Another former Jett fan here as well. Gtechniq c2v3 is quite similar as well - can be diluted 1:4 with water as well, making an ideal product for weekly application after washing.


----------

